# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من يباح له الفطر في رمضان ويجب عليه القضاء

## أبو أيوب الحسني

هما صنفان: المريض الذي يرجى برؤه، والمسافر، لقول الله تعالى:" فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر".
فرخص للمريض والمسافر في الفطر، وأوجب عليهما القضاء بعدة ما أفطرا من أيام أخر إذا برئ المريض، وآب المسافر.
سؤال: من هو المريض الذي يباح له الفطر؟.
الجواب: إختلف العلماء في ذلك، فقالت طائفة: هو صاحب المرض الشديد الذي يزيد بالصوم، أو يخشى تأخر برئه.
وتوسعت طائفة في ذلك فقالت: بل يباح الفطر بكل مرض حتى من وجع الأصبع والضرس لعموم الآية فيه، ولأن المسافر يباح له الفطر وإن لم يحتج إليه فكذلك المريض.
والظاهر ـ والله أعلم ـ أن ما تعارف الناس عليه بأنه مرض، وأن صاحبه مريض يحتاج بسبب مرضه للإفطار ويشق عليه الصيام فهذا الذي يباح له الفطر، لأن ما لم يحدد في الشرع يرجع فيه إلى العرف، والمشقة هي التي تجلب التيسير.
وأما السفر:
فإنه إما يسير لا مشقة فيه ولا تعب، ولا ضرر من الصيام فيه،
وإما صعب تحصل المشقة والضرر بالصيام فيه.
فالأول: يباح للصائم أن يفطر فيه، وإن شاء أن يصوم صام، لا سيما إذا كان يصعب عليه القضاء فيما يستقبل من الأيام خلافا لما ذهبت إليه الظاهرية وبعض أهل القياس من أنه لا يصح صوم المسافر، وأنه لو صام فقد قَدَّمَ الصوم على وقته وكان كمن صام رمضان في شعبان.
ودليل إباحة ذلك ما جاء من حديث حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي رضي الله عنه قال: قلت: يارسول الله، أجد مني قوة على الصوم في السفر فهل علي جناح؟. فقال:"هي رخصة من الله تعالى، فمن أخذ بها فحسن، ومن أحب أن يصوم فلا جناح عليه". رواه مسلم.
ـ وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي رضي الله عنه قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : أأصوم في السفر؟. وكان كثير الصيام، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم "إن شئت فصم، وإن شئت فأفطر". رواه البخاري ومسلم.
ـ وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: سافرت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في رمضان، فلم يعب الصائم على المفطر، ولا المفطر على الصائم". رواه البخاري ومسلم.
ـ وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: سافرنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إلى مكة ونحن صيام، قال: فنزلنا منزلا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم :"إنكم قد دنوتم من عدوكم والفطر أقوى لكم". فكانت رخصة، فمنا من صام ومنا من أفطر، ثم نزلنا منزلا آخر فقال:"إنكم مصبحوا عدوكم، والفطر أقوى لكم، فأفطروا". فكانت عزمة فأفطرنا، ثم رأيتنا نصوم بعد ذلك مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في السفر". رواه مسلم.
ـ وعنه رضي الله عنه قال: كنا نغزو مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في رمضان فمنا الصائم ومنا المفطر، فلا يجد الصائم على المفطر ولا المفطر على الصائم، يرون أن من وجد قوة فصام فإن ذلك حسن، ويرون أن من وجد ضعفا فأفطر فإن ذلك حسن". رواه مسلم.
ـ وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال:"لا تَعِبْ على من صام ولا على من أفطر، قد صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر وأفطر". رواه مسلم.
ـ وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال:"خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في بعض أسفاره في يوم حار حتى يضع الرجل يده على رأسه من شدة الحر وما فينا صائم إلا ما كان من النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وابن رواحة". رواه البخاري ومسلم.
ـ وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يصوم في السفر ويفطر، ويصلي ركعتين لا يدعهما، يقول: لا يزيد عليهما، يعني الفريضة".رواه أحمد والطحاوي بسند جيد على شرط مسلم.
ـ وعن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يمشي حافيا وناعلا، ويشرب قائما وقاعدا، وينفتل عن يمينه وعن شماله، ويصوم في السفر ويفطر. رواه أبو الشيخ في أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم
فدلت هذه الأحاديث على أنه يجوز للمسافر أن يفطر، أو أن يصوم إذا كان يسهل عليه ذلك ولا يشق عليه.
لكن أيهما أفضل في هذه الحالة: أن يصوم أو أن يفطر؟.
الظاهر ـ والله أعلم ـ أن الإفطار أفضل، لحديث حمزة بن عمرو المتقدم"هي رخصة فمن أخذ بها فحسن..". وحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال:"إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته" وفي رواية" كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه"رواه أحمد وابن حبان.
قال العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة تحت رقم [94]:ـ
نعم يمكن الإستدلال لتفضيل الإفطار على الصيام بالأحاديث التي تقول:"إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه .." وهذا لا مناص من القول به، لكن يمكن أن يقيد ذلك بمن لا يتحرج بالقضاء وليس عليه حرج في الأداء، وإلا عادت الرخصة عليه بخلاف المقصود فتأمل، وأما حديث:"من أفطرـ يعني في السفرـ فرخصة، ومن صام فالصوم أفضل". فهو حديث شاذ لا يصح، والصواب: أنه موقوف على أنس كما بينته في الأحاديث الضعيفة[932] ـ في الأصل 936ـ ولو صح لكان نصا في محل النزاع لا يقبل الخلاف وهيهات، فلا بد حينئذ من الاجتهاد والاستنباط، وهو يقتضي خلاف ما أطلقه هذا الحديث الموقوف وهو التفصيل الذي ذكرته والله الموفق"أهـ.
ولخّص رحمه الله في الضعيفة ـ تحت الرقم المشار إليه سابقا ـ ذلك بقوله: وقد اختلف العلماء في صوم رمضان في السفر على أقوال معروفة، ولا شك أن الإفطار فيه رخصة، والأخذ بها أحب إلينا، إذا كان المفطر لا يتحرج من القضاء، وإلا فالأحب إلينا حينئذ الصيام والله أعلم"أهـ.
قلت: وهذا ما رجحه الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار [2/252].
هذا في السفر الذي ليس فيه مشقة، ويكون الصائم مستطيعا للصيام قادرا عليه من غير ضرر به.
وأما إذا كان السفر صعبا تحصل المشقة بالصيام فيه، فليس من البر أبدا أن يصوم آنذاك، بل الفطر أولى وأفضل من الصيام، لما جاء عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في سفر، فرأى رجلا قد اجتمع الناس عليه وقد ظُلِّلَ عليه، فقال:"ما له؟". فقالوا: رجل صائم. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم " ليس من البر أن تصوموا في السفر". رواه البخاري ومسلم.
ـ وعنه رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم خرج عام الفتح إلى مكة في رمضان، فصام حتى بلغ كراع الغميم، فصام الناس، فقيل له إن الناس قد شق عليهم الصيام وإنما ينظرون فيما فعلت فدعا بقدح من ماء بعد العصر فرفعه حتى نظر إليه الناس ثم شرب، فقيل له بعد ذلك: إن بعض الناس قد صام. فقال:"أولئك العصاة، أولئك العصاة". رواه مسلم.
قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة تحت رقم [2595] عند تحقيقه للحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله عن جابر رضي الله عنه: مرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم برجل يقلب ظهره لبطنه، فسأل عنه، فقالوا: صائم يانبي الله. فدعاه فأمره أن يفطر. فقال:"أما يكفيك في سبيل الله, ومع رسول الله حتى تصوم؟!" وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم، ثم قال: وفي الحديث دلالة ظاهرة على أنه لا يجوز الصوم في السفر إذا كان يضر بالصائم، وعليه يحمل قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم "ليس من البر الصيام في السفر" وقوله:"أولئك العصاة". وفيما سوى ذلك فهـو مخير، إن شاء صام وإن شاء أفطر، وهذا خلاصة ما تدل عليه أحاديث الباب فلا تعارض بينها والحمد لله"أهـ.
ويُلحَق بهذا من صَدَّه صيامه في السفر عن القيام بتكاليفه وأموره الخاصة به، فيكون الإفطار في حقه أفضل من الصيام لما جاء عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم بطعام وهو بمر الظهران، فقال لأبي بكر وعمر:"ادنوا فكلا". فقالا: إنا صائمان، فقال:"ارحلوا لصاحبيكم! واعملوا لصاحبيكم! ادنوا فكلا". رواه أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في مصنفه وأخرجه النسائي وابن خزيمة وغيرهم وصححه العلامة الألباني في الصحيحة [85] على شرط مسلم وقال: والغرض من قوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم :"ارحلوا لصاحبيكم...". الإنكار، وبيان أن الأفضل أن يفطرا ولا يحوجا الناس إلى خدمتهما، ويبين ذلك ما روى الفريابي (67/1) عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: لا تصم في السفر، فإنهم إذا أكلوا طعاما قالوا: ارفعوا للصائم. وإذا عملوا عملا قالوا: اكفلوا للصائم، فيذهبوا بأجرك" ورجاله ثقات.أهـ.
فـائـدة:ـ دلّ الحديث السابق على أن الصائم إذا نوى الصيام من الليل ثم سافر من النهار، فله أن يفطر قبل انقضاء النهار ـ خاصة إذا شَقّ عليه الصيام، كما في حديث جابر رضي الله عنه السابق ـ ولا يدخل في الوعيد المذكور في حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه.
قال الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله عن الحديث السابق: فيه دليل على أن للصائم في السفر الفطر بعد مضي بعض النهار، إذ النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قد أمرهما بالأكل بعد ما أعلماه أنهما صائمان.
تنبيهان:ـ
1/ جاء عند ابن ماجة وغيره من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه مرفوعا"صائم رمضان في السفر كالمفطر في الحضر". وهو حديث منكر، بيانه في الضعيفة رقم [498] وصحح الدارقطني وقفه وتبعه الألباني.
2/ وجاء عند أحمد عن كعب بن عاصم الأشعري رضي الله عنه وكان من أصحاب السقيفة قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول : ليس من أمبر أمصيام في أمسفر". وهو بهذا اللفظ شاذ لا يثبت، بيان ذلك في الضعيفة رقم [1130].
(التمام في بيان أحكام الصيام)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا، وانظر هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?117267

----------

